

FBI created fake Seattle Times Web page to nab bomb-threat suspect - jonnycombust
http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2024888170_fbinewspaper1xml.html#.VFBh0zyIc_s.twitter

======
andrewchambers
That doesn't sound like any spy ware or virus, Just got someone to click a
link and logged the ip which connected to the server.

